# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Introduction and tab attempts

## Mchaggis

hi, my name's bryce. i bought a cheap rogue mandolin about two weeks ago, with plans to upgrade later once life calmed down and i stopped being on the road so much. strings that came with it snapped while tuning. i replaced them with elixirs. other than that, cant complain. granted, i have absolutely nothing to compare the rogue to.

anyway, tabbed out (or began to tab out) a couple things and thought i'd share. some of this i'm sure is wrong, i would definitely appreciate corrections or completions.

SHIPPING UP TO BOSTON - DROpKICK MURPHYS
&#124;------------------------------------------------------
&#124;------------------------2--------------20-0-----------
&#124;--20-20-245420-20-20-245---20-20-245420--5-545402-----
&#124;------------------------------------------------------


&#124;------------------------2-------------20-0------------
&#124;--20-20-245420-20-20-245--20-20-245420--5-545402------
&#124;------------------------------------------------------
&#124;------------------------------------------------------

STATE OF MASSACHUSETTS - DROPKICK MURPHYS
&#124;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
&#124;--5-5-5-5-5-------------0------------------5-5-5-5-5-------------0----------------
&#124;------------7-5-3-3-3-5-------------0-0-0------------7-5-3-3-3-5-------------0-0-0
&#124;--------------------------5-5-5-2-5--------------------------------5-5-5-2-5------


&#124;--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
&#124;--5-5-5-5-5-----7-9-9-9-7-5-3-3-3-0-3-5-5-5-0-5-0-0-0-7-0-0-0-8-0-0-0-9-0-0-0-7~
&#124;------------7-5-----------------------------------------------------------------
&#124;--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SWEET DREAMS - MARILYN MANSON (lol  )
&#124;---------------------------------
&#124;---------------------------------
&#124;------5---6---5-------1-3-----0-1
&#124;--5-5---5---5---5-1-1-----0-0---- 

MARIO BROTHERS THEME SONG
&#124;-------------------------------------
&#124;------------------3------------------
&#124;--2-2-2---2-5-------5-2-----4-----2-5
&#124;--------5-----0---------2-4---2-0----

if it looks wrong, copy and paste to notepad and use courier font.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> hi, my name's bryce. i bought a cheap rogue mandolin about two weeks ago, with plans to upgrade later once life calmed down and i stopped being on the road so much. strings that came with it snapped while tuning. i replaced them with elixirs. other than that, cant complain. granted, i have absolutely nothing to compare the rogue to.
> 
> anyway, tabbed out (or began to tab out) a couple things and thought i'd share. some of this i'm sure is wrong, i would definitely appreciate corrections or completions.
> <span style='font-family:courier'>SHIPPING UP TO BOSTON - DROpKICK MURPHYS
> &#124;------------------------------------------------------
> &#124;------------------------2--------------20-0-----------
> &#124;--20-20-245420-20-20-245---20-20-245420--5-545402-----
> &#124;------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


You can use courier font to post it. I fixed it it my quote.

----------


## Mike Bunting

It would really be helpful to find a way to notate the timing. I love the Dropkick Murphy's song, the Workers Song.

----------


## Mchaggis

> It would really be helpful to find a way to notate the timing. I love the Dropkick Murphy's song, the Workers Song.


Thats true. I will clean up the tabs once I finish them. Seems like everything I do is a work in progress. Yeah, thats a great song.

Thanks for the font fix jb that looks a lot better

----------


## Bret Roberts

Thank you for the bits of DKM tab, I have seen them many times, and they are one of the main resons I started on the mandolin.

Have you ever tried puting up you mandolin tab on Mandozine

Like I said, thanks much and welcome to the board

----------


## Guido

Why not use Tabledit to get the timing?
It is very usefull and not expensive.

Guido

----------

